# المرصد الاسلامي لـ مرسي وضع آيات من الانجيل فى مناهج الثانوية العامة خيانة لله وللرسول



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)

قال المرصد الاسلامي لمكافحة التنصير أن وضع آيات من الإنجيل "المحرف" فى مناهج الثانوية العامة هي خيانة لله وللرسول يا محمد مرسي، مضيفاً في بيان وجهه للرئيس مرسي أن الله تعالي قال "يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول وتخونوا أماناتكم وأنتم تعلمون". وقال المهندس، خالد حربي، مدير المرصد أن وزارة التربية والتعليم تقوم بخطواط استفزازية بإدخال نصوص من الكتاب المقدس للنصارى في المناهج التعليمية بهدف إرضاء المتطرفين الأقباط الذي طالبوا بهذا منذ سنوات، طبقا لنص البيان. وقال مدير المرصد الإسلامي أن هناك خطة الموضوعة في الوزارة من قبل الثورة، والتي تهدف لإدخال نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تدريجيا في المناهج التعليمية مساواة بالقرآن الكريم، هذه الخطة تم اعتمادها من قبل حكومة قنديل وتم الاستعانة فيها بالكنيسة لاختيار هذه النصوص التي جاءت مخالفة تماما لعقيدة المسلمين ولتاريخ المنطقة العربية، حيث اختارت اللجنة نصوصا تبشر اليهود بإمتلاك أرض فلسطين، وتؤكد أحقيتهم فيها، وهو النص الذي ورد في مادة التربية الوطنية الفصل الأول من الباب الثانى لمنهج التربية الوطنية للصف الثالث الثانوى. وأضاف في بيان للمرصد، "جاء ذكر النص تحت عنوان حرية الاختيار وتقرير المصير «فاختار الحياة لتحيا أنت ونسلك». الإصحاح 30 من سفر التثنية ، وهو نص ادعى حربي أن اليهود يعتمدون عليه في إثبات أحقيتهم التاريخية في احتلال أرض فلسطين، حيث يقول النص الكامل. كما تضمن المنهج طعنا صريحا في الإسلام، حيث أشار نفس الكتاب في فصل "حقوق المرأة"، إلى عظمة المسيحية التي لا تميز بين الرجل والمرأة بل تؤكد المساواة الكاملة وتحرم الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات، فيما اعتبره حربي طعن ضمني على أحكام الإسلام. واكد مدير المرصد أن الملف الطائفي بدء يتخذ منحي مشابه لما كان عليه في نظام مبارك، مؤكدا ان هذه النصوص تعد "جريمة في حق الامة"، متوعدا باللجوء للقضاء.

الوطن


----------



## كلي أمل (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الشعب المصري 

بدو رئيس من خشب 

اعطو الزلمه فرصه 

عمرك لا تحكم على انسان ما جربتو  

بعدين معو حق مرسي لايش ما يكون في عدل بين الطرفين 

زين العقل سوى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 سبتمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> *مؤكدا ان هذه النصوص تعد "جريمة في حق الامة"، متوعدا باللجوء للقضاء.*


*ياللا ...اشمعنى انت يا " باشمهندس " ...جت عليك يعنى*
*ماتخليش فى نفسك حاجة أصل المحاكم ناقصكوا :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*واحنا اساسا مش عاوووووووزين مناهج بالشكل ده
احنا نشكر ربنا خدمتنا ف الكنايس مثمره مع ولادنا بيدرسواا كتاب وقبطى والحان وووو
مش محتاجين ابدااا يعرفوا المسيحيه عن طريق كتب الوزاره
وكمان رحمه بالطفل المسلم اللى هيلاقى تناقض بين ايات المحبه والسلام وقبوله كمسلم لو درسها فى مدرسته وبين المشوهات وملوثات العقول اللى بيتعاطاها فى بيته ومن فم شيخ الجامع اللى بيروحه
يا ريت يلغوا الفكره ومتشكرررين اوووى على المحبه والروح الوطنيه الجميله ..احنا مستغنييييييييييييين ..!!*


----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## منمونة منمونة (29 سبتمبر 2012)

القران الكريم لايحتوى على ملوثات فكرية يا دونا 
والقران الكريم لايدعو للارهاب 
ما يدعو للارهاب 
هو العقول المريضة التى تشوه مقدسات اى طرف 
سواء مسلم او مسيحى 
الجرم مشترك والذنب مشترك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> القران الكريم لايحتوى على ملوثات فكرية يا دونا
> والقران الكريم لايدعو للارهاب
> ما يدعو للارهاب
> هو العقول المريضة التى تشوه مقدسات اى طرف
> ...


*طيب راضيه زمتك يا استاذه منمونة انا فين جيبت سيرة القرأن فى كلامى !!*


----------



## منمونة منمونة (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب راضيه زمتك يا استاذه منمونة انا فين جيبت سيرة القرأن فى كلامى !!*



انتى قلت اللى بسمعه فى البيت  
ومن الشيخ فى الجامع 
هو الجامع كله دروس والشيخ اي شيخ سواء كان محترم او منافق هايتكلم بالقران 
وابسط مثال برهامى اللى عامل فيها فزلوك عصره وبيقول انت مش مؤمن بالقران 
ثانيا 
حتة التناقض دى مرفوضة لان كلام ربنا مافيش فيه تناقض 
التحيات لله والصلوات الطيبات لله 
المجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> انتى قلت اللى بسمعه فى البيت
> ومن الشيخ فى الجامع
> هو الجامع كله دروس والشيخ اي شيخ سواء كان محترم او منافق هايتكلم بالقران
> وابسط مثال برهامى اللى عامل فيها فزلوك عصره وبيقول انت مش مؤمن بالقران
> ...


*اعتقد انتى نفسك واخده موقف من الشيوخ المتعصبه اصحاب الفتاوى الغريبه !!
وانا هنا بتكلم عن الفئه دى اللى رافضه ان الاطفال يتعرفوا على الاخر من خلال معتقداتهم
كلامى عن فكر واشخاص واسباب رفض واهيه وبسسس
الاخ اللى رافض ان كتب المدرسه تعرف الاطفال على معتقدات زملائهم هو نفسه اللى بيسمم افكار الطفل فى البيت هو نفسه اللى بيودى طفله يسمع لشيخ متعصب لا هم له سوى صب اللعنات على كل من هو غير مسلم
والتناقض اللى قصدته هنا هو التناقض بين ان الطفل المسلم بيسمع الاعاجيب عن المسيحيه من المصادر المشوهه دى وبين ما سيجده لو اتيحت له فرصة القراءه والثقافه بمعرفة الحقيقه عن طريق كتبه
على فكره انا بعرف بقول ايه كويس جداااا يا منمونة فاطمنى 
اتمنى يكون كلامى وضح اكتر ليكى ..
سلام المسيح معاكى:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## aymonded (29 سبتمبر 2012)

حاجة عجب، البلد في حالة فوضى وارتباك شديد وكل يوم فيه مشكلة جديدة تتوغل فيها، ولا اعتقد انها هاتستمر بهذا الوضع الغريب لأنها في انحدار دائم لا نعلم مداه، والله وأعلم ايه اللي ممكن يحصل بعد كده، الأهم من هذا كله يقوموا بنهضة حقيقية وفعلية تنقذ البلد من هذا الانحدار الرهيب، ويشوفوا المشاكل الكبيرة اللي بتأرق مصر كلها، أما موضوع وضع آيات من عدمه مش هو المشكلة دلوقتي خالص، وعجبي حقيقي على اللي بيدور في اي حاجة وخلاص ويعمل من الحبة قبة وينسى القضايا الساسية والجوهرية !!! امتى هانفوق بقى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*حد شاف الايات اللي هتتحط 


هو مش اغلب مدرسين اللغه العربيه اسلامين 
واكيد هيلغوا الجزء  ده من الشرح 
او هيشرحه حسب فكره 
اللي هيزرع بيه الكراهيه فيالاطفال المسلمين 
ويمد الاطفال المسحين بمعاومات غلط 
تنمي جهلهم اكتر واكتر 
*​


----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يوسف البدرى :تدريس الإنجيل فى المدارس مخطط للتنصير


الأحد, 30 سبتمبر 2012 - 01:42

كتب : طارق شلتوت



رفض الشيخ يوسف البدرى الداعية الشهير تدريس الإنجيل فى المدارس مؤكدا أن هذه الخطوة تدعو للتنصير وضربة للحكم افسلامى وأضاف "بدلا من ان تدرس نصوص الإنجيل فى المدارس لابد أن نقنع هؤلاء بالإنضمام إلى الإسلام لافتا إلى أنه لو وافق الرئيس على هذه الخطوة سأحله من البيعة وسأظل أهاجم إلى يوم الدين .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> ثانيا
> حتة التناقض دى مرفوضة لان كلام ربنا مافيش فيه تناقض
> *التحيات لله والصلوات الطيبات لله*​


​*أهاه ؟؟*
*ودة قرآن ..والا صيغة التشهد فى الصلوات ؟*
​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أهاه ؟؟*​[/CENTER]
> 
> *ودة قرآن ..والا صيغة التشهد فى الصلوات ؟*​
> ​
> ​



صيغة تشهد فى الصلاة  
انا باضرب مثل انه حتى فى العبادات لايوجد تعارض 
وبلاش نبرة السخرية دى من فضلك


----------



## چاكس (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو فى حد ممكن يقولى لزومه ايه ايات من القرأن فى التعليم بكل مراحله ؟؟ لزومها ايه ماده الدين دى اصلا ؟ و لزومه ايه تتحط ايات من القرأن فى مناهج اللغة العربية ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> صيغة تشهد فى الصلاة
> انا باضرب مثل انه حتى فى العبادات لايوجد تعارض
> وبلاش نبرة السخرية دى من فضلك ​


*نهائى لم أسخر منك *
*يتقطع كى بوردى قبل ما أعملها ...*
*كنت بتتكلم عن القرآن وأستشهدت بصيغة* *التشهد فى الصلاة* *فصححت للأعضاء هنا* ​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *هو فى حد ممكن يقولى لزومه ايه ايات من القرأن فى التعليم بكل مراحله ؟؟ لزومها ايه ماده الدين دى اصلا ؟ و لزومه ايه تتحط ايات من القرأن فى مناهج اللغة العربية ؟؟*


*مش أحسن ما يدرسها على يد شيخ غبى موتور ؟*
*على الأقل فى المدارس ملمومة كتير عن اللى هيسمعه براها*


----------



## چاكس (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش أحسن ما يدرسها على يد شيخ غبى موتور ؟*
> *على الأقل فى المدارس ملمومة كتير عن اللى هيسمعه براها*



بردو لزومه ايه منهج الدين ... شويه قصص عماله بتتحكى و لا فيها اى معلومة مفيده  الواحد يستفاد منها ..


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> بردو لزومه ايه منهج الدين ... شويه قصص عماله بتتحكى و لا فيها اى معلومة مفيده  الواحد يستفاد منها ..



الاخ علمانى  
انت بتتكلم من وجهة نظرك لانك رافض اى مظهر للتدين 
وبعدين لو تم تطبيق مفى القصص 
الاستفادة هاتكون كبيرة بس للاسف نظام التعليم فى معظم دولنا العربية يفتقر للابتكار وتنمية الفرد من كافة النواحى 
وع فكرة القصص الدينية سواء اسلامية او مسيحية ازرع الاخلاق والقيم اللى بدونها العلم عمره مايكون ليه لازمة ​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> بردو لزومه ايه منهج الدين ... شويه قصص عماله بتتحكى و لا فيها اى معلومة مفيده  الواحد يستفاد منها ..


استاذ علماني 
لية كل ما بتتكلم علي الدين بتفكرني بمجلة ميكي جيب 
هو الدين بس شوية قصص .. معلوماتك قوية جدا
طب فين الوصايا .. فين اعلان محبة الله .. فين تاريخ الشعوب .. فين اعلانات الله و النبؤات عن الامم و الاحداث .. فين الشبع الروحي 
كل دة سعادتك مش شايفة و شفت بس القصص 
سيبك يعني من العبر و المعاني اللى في القصص دي 

طب هنفترض جدلا ان الدين قصص بس .. يبقي لية بقي ندرس روايات و قصص عالمية لشكسبير و غيرة .. و لية بتتعمل و لية نتفرج عليها و .. ولية تتنشر اصلا دي شوية قصص 

انا اسف بس دي نظرة سطحية جدا جدا


----------



## منمونة منمونة (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> استاذ علماني
> لية كل ما بتتكلم علي الدين بتفكرني بمجلة ميكي جيب
> هو الدين بس شوية قصص .. معلوماتك قوية جدا
> طب فين الوصايا .. فين اعلان محبة الله .. فين تاريخ الشعوب .. فين اعلانات الله و النبؤات عن الامم و الاحداث .. فين الشبع الروحي
> ...



كلامك تمام يا يوحنا  
وزى مانا قلت 
علم بدون قيم واخلاق يبقى قلته احسن 
​


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا الرفض  من الاسلاميين لا يات من الانجيل يقابلة رفض ايضا من المسيحين الا يدرس قران لابنائهم فى المناهج
درس قرأنك كما يحلو لك لاتباع هذا الدين ام من لا  يؤمن بة غير مطالب بدراستة وحفظة كمان
كما ترفض ان يكون هناك ايات  من كتاب دينى غير كتابك من حقى انا ايضا انى ارفض
الكيل بميكالين هنا شىء سخيف وغبى


----------



## منمونة منمونة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هذا الرفض  من الاسلاميين لا يات من الانجيل يقابلة رفض ايضا من المسيحين الا يدرس قران لابنائهم فى المناهج
> درس قرأنك كما يحلو لك لاتباع هذا الدين ام من لا  يؤمن بة غير مطالب بدراستة وحفظة كمان
> كما ترفض ان يكون هناك ايات  من كتاب دينى غير كتابك من حقى انا ايضا انى ارفض
> الكيل بميكالين هنا شىء سخيف وغبى



انا مسلمة والحمد لله  
واتفق معك تماما ​


----------



## چاكس (1 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> استاذ علماني
> لية كل ما بتتكلم علي الدين بتفكرني بمجلة ميكي جيب
> هو الدين بس شوية قصص .. معلوماتك قوية جدا
> طب فين الوصايا .. فين اعلان محبة الله .. فين تاريخ الشعوب .. فين اعلانات الله و النبؤات عن الامم و الاحداث .. فين الشبع الروحي
> ...



يا باشا و ليه فى الاخر بتقول اسف .. لا عادى انا سعيد برأيك و احترمه كمان .. 
كلنا بنحب و احنا صغيرين ميكى جيب ... 
حضرتك شايف كل اللى انت قلته ده فى الاديان .. تمام جدا .. كل الاحترام لك و لتعليقك
انا شايف انه ملوش لازمه ان واحد مسيحى يفضل يحفظ فى ايات فى منهج اللغة العربية .. ايات ملهاش اى لزوم ( من وجهه نظرى ) و يدخل يسمعها فى الامتحان و برافو حبيبى جبت الفول مارك و عديت ..
مسيحى ولا مسلم .. اقرأ و اتعلم فى الدين زى ما انت عايز بس فى الاماكن المخصصة لكده امسك كتاب و اقرأه فى الشارع و انت ماشى حقك و محدش يقدر يكلمك .. امشى سبح فى الشارع بصوت منخفض ميزعجش الناس حقك و مفيش اى مشكلة ... 
بس حد عاقل يقولى لما شخص مسيحى يقرأ القرأن و يحفظه عشان يعدى امتحان ده اسمه ايه ؟؟ 
و واحد مسلم قاعد عمال يحفظ فى كلام المفسرين نفسهم كل واحد له رأى ده اسمه ايه ؟؟ 
شكسبير و امثاله .. انا اقدسهم  و لن اقارن بينهم و بين اى كائن ..عفوا انا مقلتش مينشروهاش .. انا قلت اللى عايز يطلع على كتب الاديان يبقى فى الاماكن المخصصة لكده .
اما عن التنبؤات ... فلماذا لا يدرسون تنبؤات نوسترادموس فى المناهج يا ترى ؟؟
:new6:


----------



## چاكس (1 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> كلامك تمام يا يوحنا
> وزى مانا قلت
> علم بدون قيم واخلاق يبقى قلته احسن
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههه .. 
حضرتك عارفة العلم بره يعنى ايه !!! 
العلم عند اهل العلم = فلوس ... money
اما عند الدول العربية فالعلم ... ههههه للعلم 
حضرتك اعرضى لنا كده نموذج واحد لعلم بقيم و اخلاق
و علم بدون قيم و اخلاق


----------



## amgd beshara (1 أكتوبر 2012)

> اما عن التنبؤات ... فلماذا لا يدرسون تنبؤات نوسترادموس فى المناهج يا ترى ؟؟


في فرق كبير بين كتاب كتبه اكتر من 30 شخص و فيه تقريبا 1000 نبؤة و كلهم اتحققوا حرفيا 
وكتاب واحد منجم و لا واحد توقع اي حاجة ( لاني مش عارفه و مسمعتش عنه ) بني توقعه علي معطيات و نظريات عليمة و احداث 
ازاي بقي اقارن دة بدة


----------



## چاكس (1 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> في فرق كبير بين كتاب كتبه اكتر من 30 شخص و فيه تقريبا 1000 نبؤة و كلهم اتحققوا حرفيا
> وكتاب واحد منجم و لا واحد توقع اي حاجة ( لاني مش عارفه و مسمعتش عنه ) بني توقعه علي معطيات و نظريات عليمة و احداث
> ازاي بقي اقارن دة بدة



عزيزى ده كتاب و ده كتاب .. و يا ترى الـ 30 شخص دول ايه ؟؟ مش منجمين بردو بنفس الوصف اللى حضرتك بتوصف بيه المنجم الواحد ده .. مش هقول كلهم منجمين بس على الاقل نصهم ... بالعقل كده .. ايه رأيك .

بس هو متوقعش اى حاجة ... هو توقع احداث كتير حصلت فعلا ..


----------



## amgd beshara (1 أكتوبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> عزيزى ده كتاب و ده كتاب .. و يا ترى الـ 30 شخص دول ايه ؟؟ مش منجمين بردو بنفس الوصف اللى حضرتك بتوصف بيه المنجم الواحد ده .. مش هقول كلهم منجمين بس على الاقل نصهم ... بالعقل كده .. ايه رأيك .
> 
> بس هو متوقعش اى حاجة ... هو توقع احداث كتير حصلت فعلا ..


لا طبعا دول مش منجمين دول كانوا ملوك و انبياء و كهنة و .....
و التنجيم دة اني اعتمد علي قوتي الشخصية و المعطيات اللى قدامي و اقول رأي يمكن يطلع صح او غلط لكن دول قالوا حاجات كلها حصلت بالحرف 
زي مثلا النبوات عن السيد المسيح في مخطوطات بترجع لقبل ميلاده ب 250 سنة و مكتوب فيها حاجات عنه اتققت حرفيا فيه 
و النبوات عن بابل و غيرهم كتير من الدول ازاي تحصل بالحرف 
يعني مش بس اقول بابل هتسقط لا دة انا في عز قوتها و جبروتها و سيطرتها اقول انها هتسقط عن طريق فلان و هيدخلها بالطريقة الفلانية 
طب ازاي ؟
اما اللى انت قلت عليه دة اكيد اكيد مش كل كلامة اتحقق 
دة غير اني مش هعرف اكلمك عنة لاني مقرتش حاجة لية و مش بحب افتي في اللى معرفوش
بس اللى عمله دة مش نبوات ابدا في فرق كبير


----------



## منمونة منمونة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه ..
> حضرتك عارفة العلم بره يعنى ايه !!!
> العلم عند اهل العلم = فلوس ... money
> اما عند الدول العربية فالعلم ... ههههه للعلم
> ...



النموذج بسيط  
اى علم لايخدم البشر ولايرفع من قدرهم ويسعى لاستغلال الانسان هو علم فاسد ومش علم دة يبقى الجهل بعينه 
اما العلم اللى يسعى اصحابه لنشر قيم الخير والعدل والجمال يبقى علم نافع وقابل للتطور والتطبيق 
اى علم يسعى لهدم فئة معينة من البشر هو جهل ودمار 
اما العلم المقترن باعلاء قيمة الانسان ايا كان 
هو العلم الحقيقى 
والقيم والمثل عمرك ماتلاقيها غير فى الدين 
سواء اسلامى او مسيحى او يهودى
لان الدين يسعى للرقى بالروح والسمو بها ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (1 أكتوبر 2012)

عنده حق الاخ 
خايف على الاسلام والمسلمين 
مش مسالة خيانة للرسول والقران ولا حاجة زى ما بيقول 
لانة مجرد ذكر اية من الكتاب المقدس امام اشخاص 
يجهلون الكتاب وما فية تدعهم يفكرون ويبحثون 
اعتقد هو خايف من كدة 
ربنا يهدى


----------



## amgd beshara (1 أكتوبر 2012)

احب اوضح بس يا استاذ علماني ان ايماننا مش مبني علي المعجزات و النبوات و ما وراء الطبيعة بس 
في كمان البحث في صحة الكتاب و صحة احداثة التاريخية و معلوماته العلمية (رغم انه لا كتاب علم و لا تاريخ لكن تناول الموضوعات دي ) 
و صحة شخصية السيد المسيح و اعماله و وجود التلاميذ .... الي اخرة من الحقائق اللى بتعتعرف عن طريق البحث
لكن الاهم من كل دة الاختبار الحي مع الله و اللقاء بيه و كل واحد ليه طريق ربنا بيتعامل معاه من خلاله 

اسف جدا استاذة* دونا* اني خرجت عن الموضوع في حوار جانبي 
و دة اخر كلام وعد مش هرد تاني هنا


----------



## grges monir (1 أكتوبر 2012)

منمونة منمونة قال:


> انا مسلمة والحمد لله
> واتفق معك تماما ​


ميرسى ليكى
من الجميل ان ننظر لحقوق ووجبات بعضنا لبعض بدون تعصب نتيجة  اختلاف دين او جنس  او لغة
نحن مواطنون سواء امام القانون لك  مالى من حقوق وعليك من واجبات مثلى ايضا
اذا اختلت هذة المعادلة اختل المجتمع كلة


----------



## منمونة منمونة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> عنده حق الاخ
> خايف على الاسلام والمسلمين
> مش مسالة خيانة للرسول والقران ولا حاجة زى ما بيقول
> لانة مجرد ذكر اية من الكتاب المقدس امام اشخاص
> ...



لا هو يقصد ان الايات او التعاليم التى تم وضعها تؤكد على احقية الاسرائيلين فى فلسطين بشكل ينافى مباديء الاخوة العربية  
انا لما قرات بعض منها استغربت بس راجعت نفسى وقلت لازم نعرف السياق الكلى اللى جت فيه الايات دى يعنى موضوع الدرس فى المادة 
وبعدين لاخوف من وجود تعاليم للانجيل او التوراة فى الكتب انا مثلا فى الكلية كنت ادرس اجزاء كبيرة منها ومافيش حد اتكلم ولا قال ايه اللى انتوا جايبينوا دة 
وفى نفس الوقت لم اجد تعارض مع ماجاء به القران الكريم من قيم واخلاق 
حتى بعض الاحداث التاريخية الهامة كان فيه نوع الاتفاق على سير احداثها ​


----------

